
We raised money for the EFF and ACLU with an NSA t-shirt - codebutler
http://philkast.com/2013/11/21/t-shirt-wrapup.html
======
ChuckMcM
That is a pretty awesome. I wonder if you could sell one with the design "I
_am_ the man in the middle." for NSA agents.

------
yeukhon
I must be dumb. I don't get what "and removed it" mean. Someone care to
explain?

~~~
toki5
From the article -- [http://philkast.com/2013/10/30/spying-
tshirt.html](http://philkast.com/2013/10/30/spying-tshirt.html)

------
phil
:)

